# Fighter Squadron Internal Structure



## Gorgo (19 Jan 2014)

Quick question to those who would know:

How exactly are our fighter squadrons (409 and 425) administratively structured?  I would assume given the number of CF-188s we have left, there would be multiple flying flights plus an administration flight for all the headquarters work.  And how many aircraft on average do the squadrons actually fly; is it the 12 plane standard the U.S. Navy follows or is it something different?

Thanks!


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Jan 2014)

Some 30 A/C.

Couple of sections:

HQ (CO, DCO, Flight Safety, bean counters)
Maintenance
Ops
Training
Weapons&Tactics
Training
Deployment

All fly regularly (minus maintenance and admin)


----------



## Gorgo (19 Jan 2014)

Thank you so much.  I see the Air Force like to vary things in its squadrons; I was expecting certain number of operational flights and the squadron headquarters flight.  Then again, that's the Army influence in me.  

The presence of a squadron maintenance flight surprises me; I'd figure 1 AMS and 3 AMS would handle all that.


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Jan 2014)

Servicing, first and some second line maintenance is done at the sqn. 

We have a Wing Ops that handles staff stuff.  7 reg force pilots plus 5 reservists.  Not including Wing Flight Safety and Wing Cmdr.


----------



## Gorgo (22 Jan 2014)

Oh?!  Where are you based?!  The Lake or the Ville?


----------

